# Wireless network not working following fresh install



## neilms (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 10 RELEASE of the DVD recently. I installed onto a laptop with an Atheros network wireless adapter. During the install I selected the option for the wireless network card to be configured. The installer scanned all available wireless networks and I selected my access point and entered the WPA password. Unfortunately when I reboot wlan0 does not connect me to the network correctly. 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
 shows "no carrier". If I do a scan the card will scan and show up all available networks but it does not work for some reason.

I have looked at the wpa_supplicant.conf and see that my password is saved and dhcp is enabled. I do not understand why the network is not working "out the box" I never had any problems with FreeBSD 9.2 RELEASE in getting this wireless network card working. Does anyone have any ideas?

My second problem is that to fix this I think certain configuration files are going to need editing. I am not a vi user. I can use emacs, pico or any other editor but following the install non of these editors are available. Am I able to install emacs from the DVD (I only burned DVD 1).?


----------



## neilms (Mar 4, 2014)

The wireless problem seems to be a bug http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=44540
There was no reported fix in the above thread and this seems to be the same problem I am experiencing.


----------



## Ab Pp (May 8, 2016)

That sucks! It seems it still happens with 10.3! I get the same issue! Any solution??


----------

